
Golang and Rust = Vlang - funerr
https://github.com/vlang/v
======
gdxhyrd
New languages are something sorely needed.

However, has Vlang delivered on its promises? There were several heated
discussions around that topic in HN.

~~~
coldtea
It seems to be doing much better, has attracted lots of contributors, and is
no more mere vaporware but an actual language on GitHub, so there's that...

~~~
gus_massa
For me the problem is that the item in the section:

> _Key Features of V_

> _Fast compilation: ≈100k — 1.2 million loc /s_

> _Performance: within 3% of C_

look like facts, but last time I checked it was only a whish list, or some
desired properties. They are not backed by benchmarks.

~~~
ylluminate
Things are moving so fast you've gotta dig into the Discord chat history to
see info here. But yeah, it's achieving its goals.

------
sunnyque
V looks really promising like something between Go and Rust. but there is
still so much work to do, ecosystem are not cheap in terms of resources and
community. nice looking "another one" language may be not enough to get
succeed

------
lidHanteyk
What's up with the editorialized submission title?

Did we ever figure out what V's author is trying to sell? The closest I came
to a motivation is that they want attention, acclaim, and a cult of
personality; y'know, the Wolfram special.

~~~
leftyted
Attention and acclaim (and respect and admiration) are perfectly fine
motivators. "Cult of personality" seems "editorialized".

~~~
lidHanteyk
But I didn't put "cult of personality" in the title. I'm talking about [0],
specifically:

> [P]lease use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don't
> editorialize.

My question is really for the submitter, although it doesn't look like they're
going to come back and explain themselves. V isn't somehow a sum of Go and
Rust. Seriously, _look_ at that stupid stupid statement. Consider it in its
fullness. Imagine how many small misconceptions about the nature of
programming must have been added together in order to get such a
pseudoprofound utterance.

Cults of personality are a real problem when it comes to programming
languages. By my quick estimates, about half of TIOBE's list of popular
programming languages are languages that exist due to a mythologized Great Man
(Ruby, Python, C++, PHP, JavaScript) or small conclave of Great Men (C, Go,
Swift, Java) having deep insights or understanding of programming. However,
there's no serious evidence from outside our system to suggest that any
programming language is good, and that should put the entire premise into
doubt.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
coldtea
> _[P]lease use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don
> 't editorialize._

Of thousands of readers on HN, and thousands of people who submit stuff, I'd
say a small minority has read or cares to read the submission guidelines. I'm
on HN for over 10 years and hardly ever read them, much less having
internalized them (not the poster, just saying).

So the "don't editorialize" rule is not that known to everybody as you assume,
as to make "self-evident" that someone purposefully violated it. It's more
probable that they just posted with a title they liked and didn't know they
need to copy over the original one...

------
andrewfromx
does V do GC like golang or no GC like rust?

~~~
andrewfromx
oh "There's no garbage collection or reference counting. V cleans everything
up during compilation. If your V program compiles, it's guaranteed that it's
going to be leak free." but "Unfortunately, this only currently works for
basic situations; manual management is required for more complex cases, which
are another WIP."

~~~
tgv
That makes the title of this post more like a "worst of both worlds". Not good
marketing.

I read about this or a similar approach before. I've got no idea how they
think they'll pull it off without requiring rust like annotations or reducing
expressive power to something below TM equivalence. Or "leak free" doesn't
mean what I think it does.

~~~
ylluminate
Alex is about to release the autofree functionality:
[https://discordapp.com/channels/592103645835821068/592842126...](https://discordapp.com/channels/592103645835821068/592842126304477184/659967233195376661)

Notice that after it's stable it will be on by default with a `-noautofree`
option.

